# Where to find Haunted Mansion wallpaper



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Does anyone know where you can purchase the Haunted Mansion (Disney) wallpaper. I can't seem to find it through any searches I do, but I know I've seen several companies selling it.

Also, I've found four of the "Stretch Room" posters on eBay but they want 49 for each of them, has anyone seen these available elsewhere?


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

You cannot by the face wallpaper that is in the hallways, but you can find the wallpaper that is in the foyer. You can however do what most have done and make a stencil (which I have somewhere) and paint the basecoat and then go in and paint in the stencil. Very time consuming, but I have seen some wonderful results!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Ask at DoomBuggies, if anybody will know should be them.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

I post over there also, if you send me a pm I will try and find the stencil.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I think I've got an account over there, I'll make a post. I dislike their search feature though, I think it's buggy.

Any reason why they don't sell the face wallpaper? I guess a stencil wouldn't be too bad to work with.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I found the foyer wallpaper through www.BradBury.com and left them a message regarding pricing.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

The wallpaper will never be offered for sale according to imagineer Jason Surrell. It's just one of those things Disney feels it should keep to itself. THey would undoubtedly make a killing if they ever offered it!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very interesting. I do agree though, some things should be kept unoffered or extremely rare. Makes it more interesting. 

Thanks for the stencil! I think it'll work great!


----------

